# [SOLVED] My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?



## yacob6 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a GT 240 graphics card and im running windows 7 64 bit with a i3 2.93 GHz processor and 4 GB of ram. when i play a game like need for speed shift 2 the computer freezes up and the frame rate is really low to the point that it freezes for about 5 seconds at a time and gradually gets worse as the 3d game play continues. I have had the graphics card tested and there is nothing wrong with it. What is wrong with my computer??


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

Hey yacob and welcome to TSF.

What is the brand name of the PSU(Power Supply Unit)?

Also, does it happen in any other games? If so, please list them.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

Have you added any ram to this unit? What is the motherboard and model number and same for the ram?
Brand of hard drive and how old?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

that could be an overheating issue
download SIW from my sig, open it and choose sensors under hardware, check the temperatures and take a not of them
playing the game for about 20 minutes or when the lag occurs, minimize the game and recheck the temps again,
please post both temperatures sates: when idle and when under stress


----------



## yacob6 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

Reading other forums i am thinking it is a psu problem as i have updated my computer with new components (basically everything but the case, fans and psu) my original computer was around 3 and a half years old. I dont know alot about psu but the power output seemed to be enough but perhaps not.

I dont think its a motherboard or ram problem as they are around 6 months old and came as a bundle from a website with the processor motherboard and ram. Im not at my pc at the moment but in my next post i will state the brands and more details.

I will check if its a overheating problem but i dont think it is as it happens fairly quick for example when i run 3Dbenchmark it crashes from a range of straight away and 1 minute.
Thanks


----------



## yacob6 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

I checked the temperature and it had a slight increase before the game crashed after about 20 seconds. My psu unit is a "hec-550tdpte" and is very old :/.

My motherboard is h55m-s2h and my ram is made by patriot if that helps. 

I tested the game and 3dmark06 using the motherboard integrated graphics and they both run but with a low frame rate which is expected. 

What should I do and can any one help? Thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

what are the temperatures readings?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

I would also make sure you install your gpu drivers, old outdated drivers can lead to poor results.


----------



## yacob6 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

The temperature readings are all around 40 degrees and all my drivers are up to date i believe :/ .


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

Your PSU is very low quality and a few years old already which makes it a prime suspect. 

I'd replace it to this: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

I agree with Mark HEC is pretty much junk. Never run a good computer with a lame psu, it's a bit like putting normal petrol inside a sports car petrol tank. It'll run for a bit but eventually you will destroy it.


----------



## yacob6 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

Thanks guys I'm going to buy that psu you suggested but it wont come for a week because of Easter so once I buy it and install it and then post if it has solved the problem. Thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

Great let us know...


----------



## yacob6 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

I have finally got round to but a psu and i installed it about an hour ago and the graphics card seems to be working. Iput it thought 3dmark6 and it came out with a score around 5000. This has seemed to sort out my problem but only time will tell. Thanks for all your help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My computer freezes up when playing games??? What should I do?*

glad you have it sorted. please mark the thread solved if your are happy.


----------

